# Humany things your cats do



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

What things do your cats do to try to convince you that they're really small, furry people? (Besides try to eat off your plate, of course.)

Here is Taro, demonstrating that he knows the proper use for armrests:


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

So cute! Tiger does the very same!! :heart


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, when they get two different dinners, Blueberry wants Tina's. When we order something in a restaurant what our friends order always looks so good!

I think my babies are wonderful, but I want your Taro too! Oh my; she's gorgeous! :luv


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He's holding an invisible bottle of beer!  

That is such a great picture!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

marie73 said:


> He's holding an invisible bottle of beer!


Don't forget the remote under the other paw.

When Mallie sleeps with me, she sometimes sleeps against my chest, with her head on the pillow and the covers pulled up to our chins.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

This was Cleo trying to bring sexy back, but Justin beat her to it.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Cleo _is_ sexy!  

Just like the rest of us, Nina was not happy about someone waking her.  








Who woke me up?


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

i dont have a picture, but both of my cats can knock on doors! its kitty for "let me in" lol.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Aw, that's sweet!


----------



## Kelae (Sep 4, 2004)

Briar will stand on her hind legs and hold onto the coffee table to "walk" around it, kind like toddlers do before they walk freely. She's just trying to get a good look at what's on the table but we keep expecting to see her walk into the room on two legs instead of four .


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Just came across this picture - Charlee was just hanging out, waiting for that little mousie to move again. "Lean Like a Calico"


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

When I wink at Rookie, she often winks back. It's sort of weirdly human. She also sits up on her hiney and looks around like a meerkat, but I guess that's being more like a meerkat. :lol:


----------



## HOUSEELF (Jan 11, 2008)

Silky...the blue tortie Burmese knows how to open doors. She is definately the sharpest cat we have ever had. We have even seen her clinging onto the backdoor handle whilst trying to turn the key in the lock!!!!!!!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

October said:


> When I wink at Rookie, she often winks back. It's sort of weirdly human. She also sits up on her hiney and looks around like a meerkat, but I guess that's being more like a meerkat. :lol:


Toby does the winking thing too. I love it!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I love Meercats.  And I don't think there will be any new episodes.  Sorry; off topic

Our kitties are so clever. Have you ever noticed that when they are embarrassed (by being a bit klutzy) that they never look up? They act as if what they did was on purpose, and immediately start bathing themselves! 

Once, I fell in the college cafeteria, and had salad and soup all over me. I wasn't hurt, only embarrassed. All I wanted was to clean it off. I was so hoping that noone would come and ask if I was all right. (Of course, they did, as we all would!) I was so embarrassed, just like my cats!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cali has more nerve than any of my cats combined. She knows she's not allowed on the kitchen counters, but I was doing the dishes the other night, and she leapt up and was just hanging by her front paws, looking up at me as if she was keeping me company. :roll:


----------



## Jennyphx (Apr 5, 2007)

At our house, you have to lock the bathroom doors if you don't want a visit from Kaley! She is so long now she stands up on her back feet and opens the doors.


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Sage pets people! He will walk up to people he likes and stroke their arms with his paw. He'll even do it to the other cats, and he is so gentle when he does it.
Oh, and he has this look of utter concentration, like he's trying to make sure he gets the petting absolutely right.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's adorable!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

How sweet!


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Jeanie said:


> Well, when they get two different dinners, Blueberry wants Tina's. When we order something in a restaurant, what our friends order always looks so good!


I was in the kitchen just now with my boyfriend's mum supervising the cats' supper, and Ariel kept trying to poach off of Jasmine's plate, even after they'd decided that I'd given the two identical plates to the wrong cat (how they decide which plate ought to go to whom, I have no idea, but they know). I kept having to shove Ariel back over to her plate, and my boyfriend's mum said, "now that doesn't remind you of anyone you know, does it?"

I always sneak bits of food off my boyfriend's plate.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's funny!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

:lol: 
Arianwen has learned to say a few words, the most complex of which is "enough", but I don't think she quite understands the meaning of it.  One time she softly said 'enough' when she was asking for treats.


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)




----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

morea said:


>


"You're _so_ beneath me!"

What a great expression! And I love the way he's sitting!


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Jeanie that is too cute, I have to post one of Tigers, they are hilarious.


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Patches likes to pretend she's our councelor. If Dave and I are talking, and our voices even begin to get raised, she will come over by me and fiercly start padding her little paws on my leg, and meowing. I think she's saying, "knock it off you couple of bozos!"


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

Jeanie said:


> morea said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



That's Tabitha - she likes to sit like a person on the sofa. I am sure that she was looking at one of the other cats at the time. She has this "Lord, give me strength!" aura when dealing with the boys most of the time.

For some reason, Martell loves to sleep on his back. Does that qualify as "people" behavior?










:lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

My apologies to Tabitha for calling her "he." Martell is a very good looking kitty! Nina likes to sleep on her back too. It means they feel secure, which is nice.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Saw this and couldn't resist - too fitting!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

:lol: :lol: Too funny!!
Arianwen has recently started petting me. It's sooo sweet.  And another thing she does is ask me to come closer, gesturing by tucking her chin down and looking down, and when I do, she gently pets my face and kisses me. :luv

I swear my sweet kitteh is getting even sweeter as she starts to develop more confidence and really feel like a part of the family.:heart


----------



## callipoe (Jan 23, 2007)

Whenever Annie is finished with her meal of wet food, she always lifts her right front paw and shakes it (as if she's trying to shake off water). I can almost hear her thinking "I'm finished. Remove the leftovers from my presence." Regardless of how much or little she's eaten, she won't eat any more once she's shaken her paw.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

callipoe said:


> ...she always lifts her right front paw and shakes it...


*laughs* Every time Shadow eats anything, she will shake one front paw at the begining.


----------



## IsaacsMom (Dec 29, 2007)

These are all so cute. I can't think of anything humaney my boys do right now....I'll have to wrack my brains.


----------



## good2hug (Jan 24, 2008)

My cat tries to act human because when someone would get a cup of water, and he happens to be thirsty, he runs to the cup and starts to drink from it!:spam


----------



## HersheysKiss (Apr 12, 2007)

Hersheys thinks it is beneath her to eat and drink out of a bowl. With dry food she uses her paws to lift it out of the bowl one piece at a time. She drinks water the same way. She touches the surface of the water with her paw and licks the water off that way but even then she prefers her water straight out of the tap. :roll:


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Arianwen has glass water bowls, and she taps the bowl with her claws to make it 'ring' before she drinks. A little puzzling, but very cute.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

gunterkat said:


> ...taps the bowl with her claws to make it 'ring' before she drinks. A little puzzling, but very cute.


Mister would always tap the water surface before drinking. He had poor depth perception due to a scarred cornea and I felt he did that to set the water moving so he could see the surface and not dunk his nose into it.

S-Jo licks water off her dipped foot. Crazy cat.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I think that's what she's doing. The ripples make it easy to see the surface of the water.

Arianwen and I spent almost half the day outside yesterday, and last night after I finished cleaning the litter boxes she rolled on her back and said, "I love you!". 8O She has a heavy kitteh accent, but I could make out the words, and that just floored me. :heart She's so sweet, my kitteh brought a tear to my eyes. :luv


----------



## Siamese Louise (Jan 28, 2008)

My OK "gets" the concept of the doorknob--we've caught him putting his paw on the knob whenever he wants in or out of a door that's shut. If he had an opposable thumb he could rule the world--very smart kitty! My Catastrophe (God bless his soul) also understood the doorknob.

OK sits on his backside (sort of "leans" on it) and scratches his head with one paw, like a person! Purrs,


----------

